# Black shale sculpture issue



## Boeing Nut (Dec 30, 2018)

Greetings all! First time post for me.

A quick background - have had 55 gallon tank(s) for several years and recently graduated to a 60 with same footprint. From the start, I have used an under gravel / powerfilter combo and I have never had any major issues so I really have no plans on changing that approach. Big fan of Tetras and similarly sized community fish.

So, I've had these pieces I believe to be a type of shale for some time now and I finally built a "sculpture" with these rocks averaging about 2.5" wide with various lengths. Did a pretty good job of making a structure that allows smaller fish to swim thru using just aquarium silicone to glue them together. After a while though, the silicone lost it's adhesion capabilities and it fell apart. I believe the stone actually absorbed just enough water to compromise the bond.

Any suggestions on a better non-toxic product to glue these rocks together?

Many thanks and glad to be here!

Norm


----------

